# refridgerating cetrotide



## MissScarlett (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi

I picked up a box of cetrotide in Spain last week and they didn't tell me it needed any special storage. yesterday i looked up some info regarding the injecting and there was a note about keeping it in the fridge.

The box contains 7 pre-packaged sets of powder vials and syringe with liquid.

Have i ruined the contents by keeping out of the fridge for a week.

Many thanks

E x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Miss Scarlett,

Sorry not to reply earlier. You can keep Cetrotide out of the fridge (but below 25 C) so the vials you have are still fine to use 

So sorry to read about your loss   Wishing you all the best for this cycle   

Maz x


----------



## MissScarlett (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks Maz, for both the advice and your condolences.

I came back to the thread as Hazel had PMd me with the same advice and i was going to add her answer to my post for anyone doing a search.

I'm pretty sure my house hasn't got above 25 C but its in the fridge now.

E x


----------

